# What old cycling technology don't you ever want to see again?



## GuyBoden (25 May 2021)

In contrast to the other thread.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/w...logy-etc-would-you-like-to-see-return.275229/

What old cycling technology don't you ever want to see again?

I'll start the ball rolling with 1970's Cowhorn handlebars, uncomfy saddles, cotter pins, short mudguards and brakes that don't stop.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 May 2021)

Unequal size wheels. 
Downtube or bar end shifters. 
Acetylene bike lights. 
Rod brakes. 
Lamp brackets on forks.


----------



## Drago (25 May 2021)

I still own a tracker with cowhorns!


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (25 May 2021)

Also from the 1970s...


----------



## PpPete (25 May 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> Is contrast to the other thread.
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/w...logy-etc-would-you-like-to-see-return.275229/
> 
> What old cycling technology don't you ever want to see again?
> ...



Agree with you on cotter pins 
"brakes that don't stop" about the only thing that can't be improved to an acceptable level of braking is steel rims - IMO


----------



## GuyBoden (25 May 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Unequal size wheels.
> Downtube or bar end shifters.
> Acetylene bike lights.
> Rod brakes.
> Lamp brackets on forks.



I don't want to see these again. Even the blokes in the picture look puzzled.


----------



## Venod (25 May 2021)

Toe clips and straps.
Tubes in tyres.
Gear indicators.
Drop bar brake levers without hidden cables.
19mm tyres.


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (25 May 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> I don't want to see these again. Even the blokes in the picture look puzzled.
> View attachment 590606



Good for riding uphill though.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 May 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> I don't want to see these again. Even the blokes in the picture look puzzled.
> View attachment 590606


Was it Moser who had such a monstrosity when trying for the hour record? Did that not lead to a rule change?


----------



## Milzy (25 May 2021)

Innertubes, 23mm tires, Wool jerseys, oval chain rings.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 May 2021)

STI levers
Mini pumps
Lawyer lips
Internal cable runs


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 May 2021)

Straight crank arms.


----------



## purpan (25 May 2021)

EPO.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 May 2021)

Riis, Ulrich, Pantani.


----------



## Drago (25 May 2021)

29er MTB's.

Straight 1 1/8 steerers.

External BB bearings.

Droppers.

Cantilever rear suspenders.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 May 2021)

Suspension hubs.

Thrill to sight of your wheel rims dipping below the brake blocks as you head down a hill.

I do actually have such a front wheel - I took it off - I don't think I would be rash enough to sell it to anyone.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (25 May 2021)

Those Eveready lights of the 70s... never again. 

The nightmare of cotter pins.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 May 2021)

Loose ball bearings.
Pedals made of two square strips of rubber.


----------



## sleuthey (25 May 2021)

Speedometers that used to roll on the side of the tyre like a dynamo.


----------



## roley poley (25 May 2021)

Flint catchers ..did they work or were they a lucky charm?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 May 2021)

sleuthey said:


> Speedometers that used to roll on the side of the tyre like a dynamo.


Or those millometers that were fixed to drop outs but had such a small display that you had to bend down to read them. And they were never accurate.


----------



## oldwheels (25 May 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Unequal size wheels.
> Downtube or bar end shifters.
> Acetylene bike lights.
> Rod brakes.
> Lamp brackets on forks.


I still have an acetylene lamp which fitted on the forks. I actually used it in the 1960's.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I still have an acetylene lamp which fitted on the forks. I actually used it in the in60's.


how did you find it?


----------



## oldwheels (25 May 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> how did you find it?


You mean did it work? Yes it was no worse than the battery lamps or even dynamos of the time. I used to cycle to work in the dark on what is now a very busy road but not so bad then and lights were never good but the rear ones were my main concern and they were worse than the front.


----------



## Profpointy (25 May 2021)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Those Eveready lights of the 70s... never again.
> 
> The nightmare of cotter pins.



Agree about the lights - those (n)ever ready ones basically didn't really work at all even brand new

Can't see anything particularly wrong with cotter pins though.

I'll add a few :
Sturmey archer 3 speed - how I envied my mates with their 5 or even 10 speed "racers"

totally shyte pannier racks

Tiny half-mudguards

And as others have said, totally shyte brakes in the wet - again I envied my mates with Weinman Centre pulls.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 May 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> how did you find it?


He used a maglite!!!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 May 2021)

The Apollo full suspension pogo stick


----------



## weareHKR (25 May 2021)

Road Bikes 
20" Wheels
26'' Wheels
Carbon fibre frames
Clip-in pedals 
Bar Tape
Unicycles


----------



## avecReynolds531 (25 May 2021)

Every time it rained, my early 80s Peugeot had the unforgettable Rigida Chromage Superchromix braking experience. 

Scarily bad: it meant starting to brake about 5 years before your designated stopping point & not knowing if you would get to in time.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 May 2021)

Gravel bikes.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 May 2021)

I'll add a vote for Sturmey Archer 3 speed
especially on a Raleigh Elite - classic case of getting the difficult part over in the name
weighed about the same as a main battle tank


and - a thing called a dragster that my mate had in the 1970s - like a Chopper but Sooooooo much worse
long lever leading to the gear change on the bottom bracket - probably 2-3 foot long - leading to the good old sturmey archer 3 speed - but with added mechanical advantage - be a factor of several million
all in the hands of a teenage boy

Yah - the cable never lasted that long

mind you - he did grow up to be a superb Rugby player - could have played for Ireland but insisted on staying English as that was where he had always lived
but by the Gods he was strong - probably due to forcing that damn thing up hills in 3rd gear all the time


Oh - and - basically - any light than uses U2 batteries - just how much weight do you want in a light!!!


----------



## CharleyFarley (25 May 2021)

I like old technology. The more retro the better. Well, except for the penny farthing bike. And solid tires.


----------



## rogerzilla (25 May 2021)

Cotter pins ^ 10
Those hard plastic Brooks saddles
Atax snappy stems
Chromed steel rims
Stem-mounted gear levers
Toe clips
Capes


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 May 2021)

never removed a cotter pin

tried once - didn;t have a big enough hammer

my Dad said that in the RAF during the war the first thing to do when you got allocated an RAF bike was to ride it to the nearest town and get new cotter pins - ride back and swap them over


----------



## Profpointy (25 May 2021)

CharleyFarley said:


> I like old technology. The more retro the better. Well, except for the penny farthing bike. And solid tires.



Nowt wrong the a penny farthing. I had great fun on my day riding one - a splendid birthday treat from Mrs PP


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> never removed a cotter pin
> 
> *tried once - didn;t have a big enough hammer*
> 
> my Dad said that in the RAF during the war the first thing to do when you got allocated an RAF bike was to ride it to the nearest town and get new cotter pins - ride back and swap them over


You were doing it wrong.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You were doing it wrong.


probably - but pre WWW you often just made it up and tried
no other info available


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> probably - but pre WWW you often just made it up and tried
> no other info available


Books!


----------



## Chris S (25 May 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> In contrast to the other thread.
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/w...logy-etc-would-you-like-to-see-return.275229/
> 
> What old cycling technology don't you ever want to see again?
> ...



Er, that's my dream bike


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> probably - but pre WWW you often just made it up and tried
> no other info available



World War Won?


----------



## Chris S (25 May 2021)

Profpointy said:


> I'll add a few :
> Sturmey archer 3 speed - how I envied my mates with their 5 or even 10 speed "racers"


I'd rather have 3 gears that work than 3 dozen that don't. I suppose it all comes down to having the right ratios for the environment.


----------



## Tribansman (25 May 2021)




----------



## roley poley (25 May 2021)

Little leather belts you hung round the wheel hub axle to keep them shiny


----------



## Low Gear Guy (25 May 2021)

Early front LED lights issuing a warm but ineffectual yellow glow.


----------



## Profpointy (25 May 2021)

Chris S said:


> I'd rather have 3 gears that work than 3 dozen that don't. I suppose it all comes down to having the right ratios for the environment.



My main gripe with them, apart from too few gears, was slipping out of gear when grunting up hill. Fell off once doing that. The one occasion I was grateful for my dad buying me a raleigh folding shopping bike, so I didn't have a crossbar to squash my nuts on. To be fair other people seem to get on with them, but I wasn't impressed and could never get it adjusted so it worked properly. Should probably add I bought a Brompton (secondhand) but not quite got it back in use after various upgrades so I'll have to see how I get on with 3 speeds 45 years on from my last one


----------



## TheDoctor (25 May 2021)

Steel wheel rims with terrible brakes.
42/52 chainsets with 14/24 blocks. No wonder I struggled up hills...
And those awful lights with Krypton bulbs that chewed through D-cell Duracells and still didn't light the road in any acceptable sense.
And finally - lights that used these.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> Steel wheel rims with terrible brakes.
> 42/52 chainsets with 14/24 blocks. No wonder I struggled up hills...
> And those awful lights with Krypton bulbs that chewed through D-cell Duracells and still didn't light the road in any acceptable sense.
> *And finally - lights that used these.*
> View attachment 590667


Petzl head torches.


----------



## MichaelW2 (26 May 2021)

Hook and elastic pannier mounting .
Woods valves
Pumps with screw in connector tubes.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (26 May 2021)

Eric Olthwaite said:


> Good for riding uphill though.



Not on that gearing it isn't!


----------



## shep (26 May 2021)

roley poley said:


> Little leather belts you hung round the wheel hub axle to keep them shiny


Never knew what they were for.


----------



## Tribansman (26 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Oh yes. I had one...
> 
> Rocked from side to side. Had a totally ineffectual mousetrap type spring fo supposedly holding things.


My pannier rack was ok, it was the panniers that were sh1te! They had no buckle or clip or any way to fasten the bottom half of the pannier on to the rack. Bizarre. I had to use a couple of bungee cords, which nearly garotted me several times when they didn't clip on, and meant getting the bloody things off and back on was a real ballache. Definitely not missed!


----------



## Tribansman (26 May 2021)

Oh, and definitely this:


----------



## Lovacott (26 May 2021)

Bottle Dynamos.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 May 2021)

Profpointy said:


> totally shyte pannier racks


slightly mistifying in view of the Brit reputation (of old) for good engineering and if anything over-engineering stuff.
Can only think that it was because they didn't really expect folk to use them much/serious tourists being relatively rare/the tourists there were often being of the BO-ridden grizzeled types that would disappear for a week with just a carradice saddle-bag.


----------



## Drago (26 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> View attachment 590647


You never want see a moustache again?


----------



## Hover Fly (26 May 2021)

Screw-on free wheels. Alright until you want to remove it.


----------



## guitarpete247 (26 May 2021)

When I got my 1st bike with square taper cranks, my dad couldn't see why the didn't stick with cotter pins
He never saw the problem with them. Hammering them out and making the threads unusable could be fixed by recutting the thread.


----------



## guitarpete247 (26 May 2021)

Screw-on free wheels. Alright until you want to remove it.
[/QUOTE]
Just put removal tool in vice and turn wheel. Plenty of leverage and good rubber grip if tyre left on.


----------



## C R (26 May 2021)

guitarpete247 said:


> Just put removal tool in vice and turn wheel. Plenty of leverage and good rubber grip if tyre left on.


All well and good, if you have such device.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 May 2021)

Mountain bikes with long top tubes like road bikes of old. Made descents of anything moderately steep an exercise in staying alive on suicidal descents.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 May 2021)

Giant hydraulic disc brake systems. Over heated in a nano second, and set fire to many a forestry plantation.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 May 2021)

White or cream tyres. Just no!


----------



## Lovacott (26 May 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> Screw-on free wheels. Alright until you want to remove it.


Very easy if you have a bench vice.


----------



## tyred (26 May 2021)

guitarpete247 said:


> When I got my 1st bike with square taper cranks, my dad couldn't see why the didn't stick with cotter pins
> He never saw the problem with them. Hammering them out and making the threads unusable could be fixed by recutting the thread.


I have several bikes with cotter pins which I use regularly. If they're put together properly there is never any trouble with them.

Once upon a time, bikes had oil or grease ports on the bottom bracket shell so it wasn't necessary to strip it for lubrication purposes.


----------



## Drago (26 May 2021)

Rapid rise.

Girvin Flexstems.

Elevated stays.

Cannondale headshocks.

Cannondale bikes.

Marin PTFE paint finishes.

Dreadful Proflex full squidge mountain bikes.

Hydraulic rim brakes.

Saddles with that gap in the middle just big enough to act like nutcrackers.

Oval chainrings, Biopace or otherwise.

Grifters.

Gas pipe.

Raleigh integrated kick stands.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 May 2021)

Split seat tubes


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 May 2021)

23mm tyres


----------



## Drago (26 May 2021)

Wooden wheel rims.


----------



## Profpointy (26 May 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> Screw-on free wheels. Alright until you want to remove it.



I must admit I never had any problem, not that I've done it more than a few times. Pop the spline tool in, big spanner on it and bob's your uncle


----------



## Profpointy (26 May 2021)

guitarpete247 said:


> When I got my 1st bike with square taper cranks, my dad couldn't see why the didn't stick with cotter pins
> He never saw the problem with them. Hammering them out and making the threads unusable could be fixed by recutting the thread.



When you say "threads" which bit are you talking about. A long long time since I've done anything witth cotter pins but can't remember threads


----------



## Profpointy (26 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Petzl head torches.



I was about to ask what's wrong with them; we use them a lot, then realised you probably meant the old "zoom" with the 4.5 volt flat battery. Still, they were better than anything else at the time, particularly once you'd put a halogen bulb in, and vastly better than ever ready bike lights, which often wouldn't work at all, even if the old Zooms seem ropey now. I even used those caving on occasion when I didn't have a proper light for some reason


----------



## Drago (26 May 2021)

Bottle dynamos.


----------



## Profpointy (26 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> The thread in the pin that the nut screws onto. If you remove the nut before bashing it with a hammer then you can bugger them up. If you leave the nut on you can protect them, and clean up any damage when you remove the nut.



Ah yes, I remember now. Leaving the nut on before bashing was the trick. Presumably replacing the pins if old or rusty as a policy would be sensible, as, for example, you do with the pins on car disc brake pads


----------



## GuyBoden (26 May 2021)

guitarpete247 said:


> Screw-on free wheels. Alright until you want to remove it.
> 
> Just put removal tool in vice and turn wheel. Plenty of leverage and good rubber grip if tyre left on.


Works well.......if you can find the correct removal tool to fit.[/QUOTE]


----------



## GuyBoden (26 May 2021)

Drago said:


> Bottle dynamos.


But, they excelled in wearing out tyre sidewalls.


----------



## MichaelW2 (26 May 2021)

Drago said:


> Wooden wheel rims.


With disk brakes this is now a much more viable technology.


----------



## MichaelW2 (26 May 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> But, they excelled in wearing out tyre sidewalls.


My Swiss made Nordlicht model has a rubber roller. I only use occasionally on the tourer my everyday dynamo is a superior hub style.
My bottle dynamo tech to forget is clamp on style mounts. They always rotate out. I use a braze on mount


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (26 May 2021)

roley poley said:


> Little leather belts you hung round the wheel hub axle to keep them shiny


You must have been posh. We used a bit of knotted rope.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 May 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> You must have been posh. We used a bit of knotted rope.



Rope you were lucky…


----------



## GuyBoden (26 May 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> You must have been posh. We used a bit of knotted rope.


knotted Rope, that's posh, we used the string from our emergency rations Red Cross parcels.


----------



## Tribansman (26 May 2021)

Drago said:


> You never want see a moustache again?


Not a feeble effort like that, no!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (26 May 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> knotted Rope, that's posh, we used the string from our emergency rations Red Cross parcels.


You got Red Cross parcels? Now that is posh.


----------



## simongt (26 May 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> short mudguards


The advantage of short mudguards is that they kept the dust and similar debris off the brake pivots. But try getting hold of them now - !


----------



## dave r (26 May 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> Steel wheel rims with terrible brakes.
> 42/52 chainsets with 14/24 blocks. No wonder I struggled up hills...
> And those awful lights with Krypton bulbs that chewed through D-cell Duracells and still didn't light the road in any acceptable sense.
> And finally - lights that used these.
> View attachment 590667



I remember those, door bell battery, used on Wonder Light Lights, I'd have been better off with a candle.


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Nowt wrong the a penny farthing. I had great fun on my day riding one - a splendid birthday treat from Mrs PP
> 
> View attachment 590640



My mate still rides his round Knutsford, and is on strava !


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Mountain bikes with long top tubes like road bikes of old. Made descents of anything moderately steep an exercise in staying alive on suicidal descents.



Still riding my old one, agree. Terrified myself at Gwydir forest, couldn't stop, roots, steep descent, walked some. Same descent, new MTB, whoosh straight down. The old one does muddy local rides now, with full mud guards.


----------



## FrankCrank (26 May 2021)

Ouch


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> My mate still rides his round Knutsford, and is on strava !



If you're going to persist in riding a penny farthing, Knutsford is definitely the place to do it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> If you're going to persist in riding a penny farthing, Knutsford is definitely the place to do it.



Knutsford is the place to get off a hobby horse


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Still riding my old one, agree. Terrified myself at Gwydir forest, couldn't stop, roots, steep descent, walked some. Same descent, new MTB, whoosh straight down. The old one does muddy local rides now, with full mud guards.



Old ones are great for what gravel bikes now do. But for full on traditional mountain biking, you definitely want the new geometries and suspension setups.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2021)

Profpointy said:


> I was about to ask what's wrong with them; we use them a lot, then realised you probably meant the old "zoom" with the 4.5 volt flat battery. Still, they were better than anything else at the time, particularly once you'd put a halogen bulb in, and vastly better than ever ready bike lights, which often wouldn't work at all, even if the old Zooms seem ropey now. I even used those caving on occasion when I didn't have a proper light for some reason


They use the battery that the doctor didn't like.


----------



## raleighnut (26 May 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> slightly mistifying in view of the Brit reputation (of old) for good engineering and if anything over-engineering stuff.
> Can only think that it was because they didn't really expect folk to use them much/serious tourists being relatively rare/the tourists there were often being of the BO-ridden grizzeled types that would disappear for a week with just a carradice saddle-bag.


I dunno about BO but every Canvas tent I've had emitted a certain aroma


----------



## Kajjal (26 May 2021)

No freewheel mechanism which meant the pedals just spinned,had a bike when very young like that, trying to stop going downhill was like putting your feet into a combine harvester as like most 1970’s bikes the brakes were just for show


----------



## raleighnut (26 May 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Knutsford is the place to get off a hobby horse


My parents moved there in 1986 (Dad worked for the Nuclear Power lot and was one of the bods they transferred from Whetstone to somewhere near Jodrell Bank) Bit of a strange town though but once I found the decent pub (the Lord Eldon) it was OK. Parents lived right on the edge though on Kingsway so I could walk into town with the Dog through the Heath.


----------



## geocycle (26 May 2021)

Bits of cardboard in the spokes of yer chopper to make sound like a motorbike!


----------



## Chris S (26 May 2021)

simongt said:


> The advantage of short mudguards is that they kept the dust and similar debris off the brake pivots. But try getting hold of them now - !


Paulus has a set if anybody needs one
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/does-anybody-know-what-this-is.275440/#post-6419569


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 May 2021)

raleighnut said:


> My parents moved there in 1986 (Dad worked for the Nuclear Power lot and was one of the bods they transferred from Whetstone to somewhere near Jodrell Bank) Bit of a strange town though but once I found the decent pub (the Lord Eldon) it was OK. Parents lived right on the edge though on Kingsway so I could walk into town with the Dog through the Heath.



That's extremely strange. We must have been in the town at the same time as I lived there from ca. 1981-89.


----------



## kynikos (26 May 2021)

Seven pages in and no-one's mentioned...

stirrup brakes

I still have the scar to remind me why.


----------



## Donger (26 May 2021)

Venod said:


> Toe clips and straps.
> Tubes in tyres.
> Gear indicators.
> Drop bar brake levers without hidden cables.
> 19mm tyres.


I'm still using the first three of those on one of my bikes, and the first two on the other!!!! More of a dinosaur than I thought.


----------



## raleighnut (27 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's extremely strange. We must have been in the town at the same time as I lived there from ca. 1981-89.


Nah I didn't live there but I visited 3-4 times a year sometimes for a week or longer (over Christmas)


----------



## Mr Celine (27 May 2021)

Steel frames. And I haven't seen that piece of old technology since skipping my Pioneer, which rusted to bits faster than a Lancia.


----------



## matticus (27 May 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Steel frames. And I haven't seen that piece of old technology since skipping my Pioneer, which rusted to bits faster than a Lancia.


Oh come on people. nearly two hours and noone has given Celine the satisfaction of a bite?? Surely all you steel frame fans aren't out _riding _the things, too busy to rise to some prime Cyclechat bait?


----------



## Drago (27 May 2021)

Plastic frames. So passe. Will be as interesting to future generations as plastic milk bottles.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 May 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Steel frames. And I haven't seen that piece of old technology since skipping my Pioneer, which rusted to bits faster than a Lancia.



Yeah but plastic bikes dissolve in the rain in a nano second


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 May 2021)

Gel saddles


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Steel frames. And I haven't seen that piece of old technology since skipping my Pioneer, which rusted to bits faster than a Lancia.



What.... you obviously haven't ridden a good frame.


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2021)

matticus said:


> Oh come on people. nearly two hours and noone has given Celine the satisfaction of a bite?? Surely all you steel frame fans aren't out _riding _the things, too busy to rise to some prime Cyclechat bait?



I was out on my 30 year old Ribble 653 today. Fantastic ! All 9kg of it !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> I was out on my 30 year old Ribble 653 today. Fantastic ! All 9kg of it !



That’s a very heavy frame


----------



## cyberknight (27 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I'll add a vote for Sturmey Archer 3 speed
> especially on a Raleigh Elite - classic case of getting the difficult part over in the name
> weighed about the same as a main battle tank
> 
> ...


My grifter the cable that went into the same gear hub snapped ,same effect and legs like iron


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 May 2021)

Rod brakes
Solid tyres


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2021)

Bicycle pumps you had to screw onto the valve; hopelessly inefficient at actually pumping and then made sure you also let at least a third of the air out out again while frantically unscrewing the little hose bit. 

The more you tried to pump the tyre up to counter this effect, the faster the air came out afterwards.


----------



## Captain Sensible (27 May 2021)

Wing nuts on wheels


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2021)

Avocet Cycle Computers. Everyone had to have one, but they were unreliable. Didn't like water.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Bicycle pumps you had to screw onto the valve; hopelessly inefficient at actually pumping and then made sure you also let at least a third of the air out out again while frantically unscrewing the little hose bit.
> 
> The more you tried to pump the tyre up to counter this effect, the faster the air came out afterwards.



The only air comes out is the air in the hose. The tube valve should close in between pumping.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 May 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Steel frames. And I haven't seen that piece of old technology since skipping my Pioneer, which rusted to bits faster than a Lancia.





Ming the Merciless said:


> The only air comes out is the air in the hose. The tube valve should close in between pumping.


Some of them don't pull off the Schraeder valve core cleanly - hence leaving the possibility of the air in the tyre leaving while you try to get the pump off the valve.
My cheap track pump tends to do that - pain in the neck!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Some of them don't pull off the Schraeder valve core cleanly - hence leaving the possibility of the air in the tyre leaving while you try to get the pump off the valve.
> My cheap track pump tends to do that - pain in the neck!



But the spring loaded pin should spring back regardless that a hose is screwed on rather than clamped.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 May 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> But the spring loaded pin should spring back regardless that a hose is screwed on rather than clamped.


If it is badly designed/made then it leaves it depressed after the point where the pump has a proper seal around it - then it withdraws a split second later and the spring seals the valve
But by that time enough air can escape to cause a significant drop in pressure due to the high pressures and low volume
good pumps don;t do it - just the cheap ones


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 May 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> If it is badly designed/made then it leaves it depressed after the point where the pump has a proper seal around it - then it withdraws a split second later and the spring seals the valve
> But by that time enough air can escape to cause a significant drop in pressure due to the high pressures and low volume
> good pumps don;t do it - just the cheap ones



Not a specific problem of screw on hoses though.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (28 May 2021)

Captain Sensible said:


> Wing nuts on wheels
> View attachment 590906


I always thought they were a good idea. Saved carrying spanners.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The only air comes out is the air in the hose. The tube valve should close in between pumping.



I dunno what I was dpoing wrong then: we'd pump like crazy, then try to unscrew the hose from the wheel and half the air would come back out. Put me off cycling for ages. After a while I just used a car footpump.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I dunno what I was dpoing wrong then: we'd pump like crazy, then try to unscrew the hose from the wheel and half the air would come back out. Put me off cycling for ages. After a while I just used a car footpump.



Probably dodgy instructions or something. But anyway they should be ok as long as valve cores don’t unscrew in some fashion. Not usually a feature of Schaeder


----------



## Milkfloat (28 May 2021)

To so answer the OPs question - pretty much everything listed in the other thread that the old farts wanted to bring back - all nostalgic nonsense


----------



## Hover Fly (28 May 2021)

guitarpete247 said:


> Screw-on free wheels. Alright until you want to remove it.
> 
> Just put removal tool in vice and turn wheel. Plenty of leverage and good rubber grip if tyre left on.


The place, the sub dock fitters’ workshop, VSEL Barrow,1984 , the cast, Fred Whitton, my father, me, various onlookers, that little lot were capable of fitting a nuclear submarine out:: in the red corner a bicycle wheel, Campagnolo large flange hub, connected to a Mavic sprint rim by *35 *Berg stainless double butted spokes, and fitted with a Regina freewheel, 13-21 sprockets.
First we tried the regulation method, fit remover so the dogs engage with the slots, tighten down, put the flats of the remover in a bench vice, heave! on the rim, nothing doing, tried more muscle, 5 fitters on the rim, result, chewed up dogs on the remover, also the rim is now connected by 33 spokes.
Try a hammer and chisel on the feewheel slots, that makes a god job of removing the edge of the slots but not the freewheel.
The freewheel is now unusable, so remove the cover and outer body with sprockets, put the inner body in the vice, and again heave! Success! The freewheel is off! Also off is the top of the thread on the hub, so a Pyrric victory to the fitters, who can now replace the original broken spoke, but in a useless hub.


----------



## DCBassman (28 May 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> The place, the sub dock fitters’ workshop, VSEL Barrow,1984 , the cast, Fred Whitton, my father, me, various onlookers, that little lot were capable of fitting a nuclear submarine out:: in the red corner a bicycle wheel, Campagnolo large flange hub, connected to a Mavic sprint rim by *35 *Berg stainless double butted spokes, and fitted with a Regina freewheel, 13-21 sprockets.
> First we tried the regulation method, fit remover so the dogs engage with the slots, tighten down, put the flats of the remover in a bench vice, heave! on the rim, nothing doing, tried more muscle, 5 fitters on the rim, result, chewed up dogs on the remover, also the rim is now connected by 33 spokes.
> Try a hammer and chisel on the feewheel slots, that makes a god job of removing the edge of the slots but not the freewheel.
> The freewheel is now unusable, so remove the cover and outer body with sprockets, put the inner body in the vice, and again heave! Success! The freewheel is off! Also off is the top of the thread on the hub, so a Pyrric victory to the fitters, who can now replace the original broken spoke, but in a useless hub.


A perfect description of why freewheels should all be toast by now. They've been properly superceded! When I upgraded my Trek 800, I simply heaved the entire wheel gratefully into the bin, freewhell and all. Good riddance!


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was going to mention this but you have now. One roadside episode with a screw on pump removing Presta valve cores was enough to put me off them. Yes, it may well have been operator error, but I prefer foolproof things that don't require me to learn a new skill. Or try and fail to learn.



That is oddly a problem I've never experienced, despite using Presta valves pretty much exclusively for over 20 years. I'd never even heard of it until I saw it in a video a year or so ago.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 May 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Probably dodgy instructions or something. But anyway they should be ok as long as valve cores don’t unscrew in some fashion. Not usually a feature of Schaeder



On more modern pumps that's true: my touring pump is a screw fitting. But they have the crucial technological difference that the screw that secures pump to valve can rotate around the air hose. 

The pumps of my youth (we had several examples bought at different times and for different valves) did not have this useful feature, so there were several seconds where the rotating tube was pressing the valve while you undid the pump, This meant that for a couple of seconds, no matter how quickly you undid the pump, air was escaping from the tyre.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> That is oddly a problem I've never experienced, despite using Presta valves pretty much exclusively for over 20 years. I'd never even heard of it until I saw it in a video a year or so ago.


depends which tubes you are using I think.
I think only a minority of tube makers use screw-in valves these days - one is I think those mad crazy singing fools Continental. I've had one come out - I now carry a small tool to tighten them if needed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 May 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> depends which tubes you are using I think.
> I think only a minority of tube makers use screw-in valves these days - one is I think those mad crazy singing fools Continental. I've had one come out - I now carry a small tool to tighten them if needed.



I did tighten all mine with a pair of pliers when I became aware it could happen. 

Maybe the other aspect of this is that I've used Marathon plus tyres for at least a decade. I get one puncture every few years, resulting in minimal tyre pumping...

Also, I worked for a shop selling Schwalbe tyres so I don't think I've got any Conti inner tubes.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I did tighten all mine with a pair of pliers when I became aware it could happen.
> 
> Maybe the other aspect of this is that I've used Marathon plus tyres for at least a decade. I get one puncture every few years, resulting in minimal tyre pumping...
> 
> Also, I worked for a shop selling Schwalbe tyres so I don't think I've got any Conti inner tubes.


This is the tool I bought from these folk, before the brexit door clanged shut.
https://www.bike24.com/p2195861.html
They also sell a cheaper thing which is probably just as good.

https://www.bike24.com/p234852.html


----------



## Hover Fly (29 May 2021)

Over the years I have realised that the best (most secure, not quickest) way to attach a track pump hose to a valve (Presta I haven’t tried other types) is a jubilee clip.


----------



## rrarider (29 May 2021)

Dual action brake levers (a.k.a. suicide levers) - particularly useless on a wet chromed rim.


----------



## GuyBoden (29 May 2021)

rrarider said:


> Dual action brake levers (a.k.a. suicide levers) - particularly useless on a wet chromed rim.


I've been using the suicide levers on my old Galaxy a lot, they encourage you to ride on the tops a lot, which it a bad thing IMO.


----------



## gmw492 (30 May 2021)

Giant Conduct Hydraulic brakes if it’s not been mentioned already , the most ugliest thing I’ve seen on a bike, apart from the time I noticed myself in a reflection pedalling past a shop window


----------



## jay clock (30 May 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Can't see anything particularly wrong with cotter pins though.



my left ankle bone would disagree with you. Helped by the Sturmey Archer 3 speed slipping as I stood up on the pedals aged about 13


----------



## Profpointy (30 May 2021)

jay clock said:


> my left ankle bone would disagree with you. Helped by the Sturmey Archer 3 speed slipping as I stood up on the pedals aged about 13



I knew those SA 3 speeds were shyte as I mentioned similar experiences in my own post. Thankfully I only lost some skin and was grateful for lack of crossbar on my otherwise crap Raleigh folder. Seems slightly unfair to blame the cotter pins rather than the three speed hub though


----------



## Pale Rider (30 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> On more modern pumps that's true: my touring pump is a screw fitting. But they have the crucial technological difference that the screw that secures pump to valve can rotate around the air hose.



I like a decent quality hose pump for use on the road because they keep your hands away from the possibly mucky valve and tyre.

The hose can unscrew a presta valve, although not all presta valves are unscrewable.

I much prefer schrader valves, not least because you can use garage airlines or a passing motorist's 12v pump or foot pump.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 May 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> I much prefer schrader valves, not least because you can use garage airlines or a passing motorist's 12v pump or foot pump.


you flag down passing motorists to pump your tyres for you?
what's your technique - a flash of ankle?


----------



## jongooligan (30 May 2021)

Tubs.

Absolute PITA.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 May 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> I like a decent quality hose pump for use on the road because they keep your hands away from the possibly mucky valve and tyre.
> 
> The hose can unscrew a presta valve, although not all presta valves are unscrewable.
> 
> I much prefer schrader valves, not least because you can use garage airlines or a passing motorist's 12v pump or foot pump.



I use an adaptor for emergencies, there's one on each bike so it's ready for use.

At least I think there is... maybe I should check that...


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 May 2021)

Lugs that looked like they were designed for a Gothic cathedral. They had the weirdbeards drooling, but I thought they looked shyte.


----------



## Hover Fly (30 May 2021)

Paint schemes that look like something off a fairground.


----------



## jay clock (5 Jun 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Lugs that looked like they were designed for a Gothic cathedral. They had the weirdbeards drooling, but I thought they looked shyte.


100% agreed. i like a smooth modern look


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jun 2021)

70” front wheels


----------



## simongt (6 Jun 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> We used a bit of knotted rope.


Was asking our LBS about those wee leather straps that went round the hubs to keep them clean ( back in the day when EVERYTHING shiny on a bike was chrome plate and rusted - ! )  Can't get them now, but a bit of knotted rope is a grand substitute - ! Thanks - !


----------



## Punkawallah (8 Jun 2021)

simongt said:


> Was asking our LBS about those wee leather straps that went round the hubs to keep them clean ( back in the day when EVERYTHING shiny on a bike was chrome plate and rusted - ! )  Can't get them now, but a bit of knotted rope is a grand substitute - ! Thanks - !



Didn't _everyone_ use bits of broken toe strap?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jun 2021)

Chamois leather inserts in shorts. And chamois cream. 
New synthetic inserts are a world removed from having your arris slathered in gunge that resembles diarrhoea.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Jun 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Chamois leather inserts in shorts. And chamois cream.
> New synthetic inserts are a world removed from having your arris slathered in gunge that resembles diarrhoea.


despite this assos still sell something called "chamois cream" which folk use on synthetic pads.

https://www.wiggle.co.uk/assos-chamois-cream-140ml

i know some assos addict who came out in a terrible rash from it.

A pic of a chamois:


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jun 2021)

19mm width tyres


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I honestly don't think I ever saw those in the first place.
> 
> I mean I know they existed, but have I ever actually _seen_ a 19mm tyre? I kind of doubt it. Maybe on a shelf in a shop, or perhaps on the wheel of a race participant zooming past. Same goes for tubulars.



Yes, a house mate had them in 1990/91.


----------



## matticus (10 Jun 2021)

My dad "bequeathed*" me a couple, at exactly the time I was finally accepting that I preferred wider tyres.

Anyone want to try some quite good quality 19mm clinchers?!?


*this actually means "I was clearing out the garage, here's some more crap the kids might want, we all hate throwing things away ..."


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Yes, a house mate had them in 1990/91.


probably lost all his teeth by now.


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I honestly don't think I ever saw those in the first place.
> 
> I mean I know they existed, but have I ever actually _seen_ a 19mm tyre? I kind of doubt it. Maybe on a shelf in a shop, or perhaps on the wheel of a race participant zooming past. Same goes for tubulars.



Many years ago I was given an old Raleigh bike by a clubmate, he was going to take it to the tip and I saved it to use for commuting, that had at one time been used for time trials and had 19's on it, I think I rode it couple of times with the 19's on it then swapped to 25's, orrible harsh riding tyres.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> 19mm width tyres



Pah, 18mm tubs on Wolber Profil 18mm rims. So thin the wind didn't ever see them.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I honestly don't think I ever saw those in the first place.
> 
> I mean I know they existed, but have I ever actually _seen_ a 19mm tyre?



I had 18mm tubs, on 18mm tubular rims. Seriously light and fast, but only for TT's.


----------



## matticus (10 Jun 2021)

<thinks> If you're a 30kg child, do 19mm tyres make sense? You would run them at half the pressure of a 60-80kg adult, I think?

Any 30kg children here want to try it?


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jun 2021)

Yep about 10 miles before you puncture, you might get a 25 if you're lucky.

having said that you might only get a couple of hundred yards before they go.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> <thinks> If you're a 30kg child, do 19mm tyres make sense? You would run them at half the pressure of a 60-80kg adult, I think?
> 
> Any 30kg children here want to try it?



Apart from smaller diameter wheels, kids would be dropping off kerbs all the time. So I would not think they’d do great.


----------



## matticus (10 Jun 2021)

Obviously I was thinking of a skilled velodrome racer.

(does the wheel size make any difference?)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Obviously I was thinking of a skilled velodrome racer.
> 
> (does the wheel size make any difference?)



Yes as volume is proportional to square of radius


----------



## Punkawallah (10 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> My dad "bequeathed*" me a couple, at exactly the time I was finally accepting that I preferred wider tyres.
> 
> Anyone want to try some quite good quality 19mm clinchers?!?
> 
> ...


700c? 
Yup. Have just taken off a pair from a Dawes Renown. Had to replace with 23mm. How much do you want for them?


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> 19mm width tyres


Too right. 19 or 20mm were slightly better in tubular form, but not much.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jun 2021)

I used to race on 19mm tubulars. 
I was getting too many rear wheel punctures so I upgraded to 21mm at the rear, but kept 19mm at the front. Less air resistance, but that was in the days before all these aero bikes, wheels, helmets, drinks bottles, brake levers etc.


----------



## matticus (11 Jun 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> 700c?
> Yup. Have just taken off a pair from a Dawes Renown. Had to replace with 23mm. How much do you want for them?


I'll have to check the exact spec, but they will be 700s NOT 27" (either Contis or Michelin IIRC). What with FNRTTC and the footy+cricket I'm a bit preoccupied, so you may need to remind me about this in the near future! (I will accept P&P if you are serious about using them.)

They aren't going anywhere fast ;-)


----------



## Punkawallah (11 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> I'll have to check the exact spec, but they will be 700s NOT 27" (either Contis or Michelin IIRC). What with FNRTTC and the footy+cricket I'm a bit preoccupied, so you may need to remind me about this in the near future! (I will accept P&P if you are serious about using them.)
> 
> They aren't going anywhere fast ;-)



Thanks. Will come back to you when England crash out of the footie & cricket, then :-)


----------



## PpPete (19 Jun 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> 700c?
> Yup. Have just taken off a pair from a Dawes Renown. Had to replace with 23mm. How much do you want for them?



Another Dawes Renown here, but mine's on 25s.


----------



## Punkawallah (19 Jun 2021)

PpPete said:


> Another Dawes Renown here, but mine's on 25s.



Sissy :-)

Mine is on 23 atm (long story, free tyres), but curious to see what something nearer the original 20mm runs like. Or, I could just be a masochist :-)


----------



## PpPete (19 Jun 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> Sissy :-)


Definitely !
All my other bikes are on 28s (or bigger)


----------



## Punkawallah (19 Jun 2021)

Yup. Galaxy is on 1 1/4 :-)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jun 2021)

Solid tyres


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Solid tyres


Somebody here used to swear by them and boast about laughing at people he passed who were mending a puncture. He disappeared a few years ago but I can't remember his forum name.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jun 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Somebody here used to swear by them and boast about laughing at people he passed who were mending a puncture. He disappeared a few years ago but I can't remember his forum name.



Probably rattled down one to many a road and with vibration finger is no longer able to type.


----------



## Retread (20 Aug 2021)

Rim brakes, they seem so antiquated now...


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Aug 2021)

Retread said:


> Rim brakes, they seem so antiquated now...


Replaced with the 'spinning wheels of death' that apparently kill so many people in race crashes

or something

Personally I love my disc brakes - especially in winter
last winter I took my wife's folder out for a spin one day and it was wet
it has rim brakes
went through a puddle before a junction and scared myself ****less when I put the brakes on


----------



## Peugeotrider (20 Aug 2021)

Bear trap pedals 
One of those to the shin is on a par to placing your willy in a bees nest


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Aug 2021)

Halogen bulbs in lights


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (20 Aug 2021)

Peugeotrider said:


> Bear trap pedals
> One of those to the shin is on a par to placing your willy in a bees nest


Based on the state of the back of my right leg after 'misjudging' wriggling through a gate the other day
modern flat MTB pedals can be pretty risky!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Aug 2021)

Leather saddles.


----------



## southcoast (20 Aug 2021)

Carbon Fibre bikes! Lol


----------



## roley poley (20 Aug 2021)

Bottom bracket dynamos ..I had a sanyo one that would aquaplane on the tyre under the breath of moisture in the atmosphere, even chose to coat it with a band of Emery cloth which did sort of stop it on my nighttime commute ,but still cr*p as the wear on the tread was horrendous


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Aug 2021)

roley poley said:


> Bottom bracket dynamos ..I had a sanyo one that would aquaplane on the tyre under the breath of moisture in the atmosphere, even chose to coat it with a band of Emery cloth which did sort of stop it on my nighttime commute ,but still cr*p as the wear on the tread was horrendous


I'm glad to say I'd never heard of them until now.


----------



## jowwy (21 Aug 2021)

Pedal bikes….never do i want to see that manual technology again, especially when climbing hills, when E bikes make them so much easier and fun to climb

manual pedal power is such old technology.


----------



## Brummie53 (21 Aug 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> In contrast to the other thread.
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/w...logy-etc-would-you-like-to-see-return.275229/
> 
> What old cycling technology don't you ever want to see again?
> ...


Seem to remember the cow horns being around in the late 60’s -70’s and desperately wanting some as a pimply faced school kid! Then all of a sudden they weren’t around anymore. Maybe I liked them as a substitute for a Harley Davidson! Sorry if I’ve strayed off the post a little


----------



## Brummie53 (21 Aug 2021)

Chris S said:


> Er, that's my dream bike
> 
> View attachment 590645


I’m with you Chris S


----------



## Brummie53 (21 Aug 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> Steel wheel rims with terrible brakes.
> 42/52 chainsets with 14/24 blocks. No wonder I struggled up hills...
> And those awful lights with Krypton bulbs that chewed through D-cell Duracells and still didn't light the road in any acceptable sense.
> And finally - lights that used these.
> View attachment 590667


Still got the lap that battery fitted. Don’t suppose the batteries are made anymore


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Aug 2021)

Brummie53 said:


> Still got the lap that battery fitted. Don’t suppose the batteries are made anymore


Still available! I'm surprised...


----------



## simongt (22 Aug 2021)

Peugeotrider said:


> is on a par to placing your willy in a bees nest


I trust that's an academic omparison - !


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Aug 2021)

Peugeotrider said:


> Bear trap pedals


Another thing I'd never heard of - I've only come across their less threatening rat catching relatives. I googled them. They are absolutely hilarious looking. They look like the kind of thing Boudicca might attach to her chariot.


----------



## Gixxerman (22 Aug 2021)

About 1 candle power and ate batteries at a extraordinary rate.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Aug 2021)

White tyres like white dog poo


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Aug 2021)

Gixxerman said:


> View attachment 605447
> 
> About 1 candle power and ate batteries at a extraordinary rate.


I had them!!
Took 2 U2 batteries - hence probably weighed more than most bikes!!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Aug 2021)

The flimsy racks of the 80s that came with racing bikes. About as stable as a rotten fence in a hurricane


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2021)

Gixxerman said:


> View attachment 605447
> 
> About 1 candle power and ate batteries at a extraordinary rate.



I remember those on my mums bike; they had one great advantage: even by the 1980's they were utterly unnickable.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Aug 2021)

Gixxerman said:


> View attachment 605447
> 
> About 1 candle power and ate batteries at a extraordinary rate.


And added three stone to the bike.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Aug 2021)

A funny, insightful look at a 70 year old bike (as if it had been made in 2018): https://www.outsideonline.com/culture/opinion/reviewing-70-year-old-drysdale-special-road-bike/


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Aug 2021)

Gixxerman said:


> View attachment 605447
> 
> About 1 candle power and ate batteries at a extraordinary rate.


which is of course why they were sold by a battery company.
Which mysteriously seemed to stop flogging bike lights once ones which didn't eat batteries came along.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I remember those on my mums bike; they had one great advantage: even by the 1980's they were utterly unnickable.



Ah but would fall apart at the nearest bump. Luckily I did not do rides involving long periods of dark back I owned such lights. They were fine for lit streets


----------



## Paulus (22 Aug 2021)

A pair of 1980's Ever Ready Night rider lamps.
U2 batteries lasted ok for a while.
Anyone want them for a reasonable price?


----------



## lazybloke (22 Aug 2021)

Gixxerman said:


> View attachment 605447
> 
> About 1 candle power and ate batteries at a extraordinary rate.


Used those in the 80s on my 6am paper-round. With NiCd batteries that only charged to 1.2 volts iirc. Never used acetylene lights except on scouts caving trips.
Modern LED lighting is miraculous.


Oh, cotter pins were the worst.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 605480
> 
> A pair of 1980's Ever Ready Night rider lamps.
> U2 batteries lasted ok for a while.
> Anyone want them for a reasonable price?


How much are you prepared to pay the person who wants them? 😁


----------



## oldwheels (22 Aug 2021)

Gixxerman said:


> View attachment 605447
> 
> About 1 candle power and ate batteries at a extraordinary rate.


When I worked as cycling postman these were issued for early morning use. I also had one which clipped on to my jacket for reading the mail address in the dark.
I did not buy the batteries of course but my usage was monitored.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 605480
> 
> A pair of 1980's Ever Ready Night rider lamps.
> U2 batteries lasted ok for a while.
> Anyone want them for a reasonable price?



I had those. I remember the excitement that it actually illuminated for more than a metre...

...for about ten minutes....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had those. I remember the excitement that it actually illuminated for more than a metre...
> 
> ...for about ten minutes....



or 10 metres for a minute


----------



## roley poley (22 Aug 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Used those in the 80s on my 6am paper-round. With NiCd batteries that only charged to 1.2 volts iirc. Never used acetylene lights except on scouts caving trips.
> Modern LED lighting is miraculous.
> 
> 
> Oh, cotter pins were the worst.


I "converted" these to dynamo powered with a few wires and a change of bulb as they bounced out of the bracket holder under the weight of a battery  God bless the invention of LEDs


----------



## Peugeotrider (25 Aug 2021)

big speedos that were drove by a mechanical cable from the front wheel.
There were also mile counters that attatched on the front axle and a spoke fitting nudged it every revoloution making an annoying click


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Aug 2021)

Peugeotrider said:


> There were also mile counters that attatched on the front axle and a spoke fitting nudged it every revoloution making an annoying click


I remember in the early 80s heading off touring with a friend. My friend was properly athletic and had a more of a serious cycling background than me (not difficult), having been a member of a club and stuff like that. He had quite a fancy bike and proper gear. I turned up on my ramshackle bits and pieces bike and he noticed my clicky mileometer. Of all the aspects of me, my clothing and my bike he found this most embarrassing. "My mum has one of those!"


----------



## Peugeotrider (25 Aug 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I remember in the early 80s heading off touring with a friend. My friend was properly athletic and had a more of a serious cycling background than me (not difficult), having been a member of a club and stuff like that. He had quite a fancy bike and proper gear. I turned up on my ramshackle bits and pieces bike and he noticed my clicky mileometer. Of all the aspects of me, my clothing and my bike he found this most embarrassing. "My mum has one of those!"


Ah jassus...id a clicky mile thing on a peugeot premiere in the 80s.
Something tells me it was made by simplex huret and bolted on the wheel nut.
We had a bike shop in the village and all his stock was from the 60s and thats were it came from.
The owner was one of those old chaps that wore the brown shop coat kinda guys


----------



## Peugeotrider (25 Aug 2021)

This was the one the rich kids had that you could also reset and it had odo.
Imagine turning up next sunday for the weekly ride out with that on your front forks lol


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Aug 2021)

Peugeotrider said:


> The owner was one of those old chaps that wore the brown shop coat kinda guys


These days I believe the tech specialists/mechanics in some of the more bijou cycle retailers wear white coats.


----------



## Peugeotrider (25 Aug 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> These days I believe the tech specialists/mechanics in some of the more bijou cycle retailers wear white coats.


this dude was about 60, cord slacks,brown shop coat with a selection of pens in the top pocket and 20 benny hills in there too


----------



## Profpointy (25 Aug 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Lugs that looked like they were designed for a Gothic cathedral. They had the weirdbeards drooling, but I thought they looked shyte.



Nooo ! My next bike, if there is one, will be a brazed audax/ light tourer with pretty lugs; the more "steam punk" the better


----------



## Profpointy (25 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> 70” front wheels



What's wrong with that ? Great fun !


----------



## lazybloke (25 Aug 2021)

Peugeotrider said:


> View attachment 605956
> 
> This was the one the rich kids had that you could also reset and it had odo.
> Imagine turning up next sunday for the weekly ride out with that on your front forks lol


I had a smaller clicky odo when I was 6, and a speedometer as a teen.

These days i just use a constellation of satellites.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Aug 2021)

lazybloke said:


> I had a smaller clicky odo when I was 6, and a speedometer as a teen.
> 
> These days i just use a constellation of satellites.



I watch the stars as well. Judge my speed and direction against Polaris.


----------



## guitarpete247 (25 Aug 2021)

In the mid 80's. I went with a friend to Brands Hatch for a Grand Prix. He was driving and we got lost, in North East London, after leaving the motorway. I navigated our way across North London (to Tower Bridge) by keeping track of the position of the moon. He didn't think I could do it but we kept a good South East route. He used road signs from then on when we knew where we were.


----------



## guitarpete247 (25 Aug 2021)

+1 for Cotter pins and battery lights. 

I had a paper round and they had those everyready lights. My mate was the owners son and he often gave us just one battery as he wanted to save his dad money. His dad was never that tight, even for a Yorkshireman.


----------



## matticus (25 Aug 2021)

Profpointy said:


> What's wrong with that ? Great fun !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, you reeeeeally need Hi-Viz riding one of those things.


----------



## guitarpete247 (25 Aug 2021)

matticus said:


> Yup, you reeeeeally need Hi-Viz riding one of those things.


Or one of those flashing red lights you see on the top of Canary Wharf.


----------



## Profpointy (25 Aug 2021)

matticus said:


> Yup, you reeeeeally need Hi-Viz riding one of those things.



I did think it a tad unnecessary but wasn't going to argue with the organiser. I don't think he bothered with one, but he stood out even more in a morning coat and top hat. I dressed in my best tweeds for the occasion, (though sadly my breeks/plus-twos had ahem, "shrunk") and when I turned up at the appointed meeting place the other punters assumed I was the organiser as they'd made no effort to dress for the occasion.


----------



## matticus (25 Aug 2021)

Profpointy said:


> I did think it a tad unnecessary but wasn't going to argue with the organiser. I don't think he bothered with one, but he stood out even more in a morning coat and top hat. * I dressed in my best tweeds* for the occasion, (though sadly my breeks/plus-twos had ahem, "shrunk") and when I turned up at the appointed meeting place the other punters assumed I was the organiser as they'd made no effort to dress for the occasion.


You mean they only wore their every-day tweeds? Tsskk ...


----------



## Low Gear Guy (25 Aug 2021)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 605480
> 
> A pair of 1980's Ever Ready Night rider lamps.
> U2 batteries lasted ok for a while.
> Anyone want them for a reasonable price?


As I recall those lights used 2 D cells although that could be a later version. It took about 12 hours to charge the NiCad cells for two hours of light.


----------



## matticus (25 Aug 2021)

Low Gear Guy said:


> As I recall those lights used 2 D cells although that could be a later version. It took about 12 hours to charge the NiCad cells for two hours of light.


Wiki says that "D" cells and "U2" were synonyms: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_battery_sizes#Cylindrical_batteries


----------



## roley poley (6 Mar 2022)

wire tying your spokes ...why??


----------



## rrarider (6 Mar 2022)

roley poley said:


> wire tying your spokes ...why??


It makes the wheel stiffer and presumably faster. Ray Booty used to tie and solder his spokes.


----------



## Fredo76 (8 Mar 2022)

Noisy plastic tricycles.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Mar 2022)

11 speed , shockingly bad…


----------



## Tribansman (8 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> 11 speed , shockingly bad…


In what way?


----------



## CharleyFarley (9 Mar 2022)

Fredo76 said:


> Noisy plastic tricycles.


Hey, now! Each to their own. Don't be knocking my ride!


----------



## buzz22 (9 Mar 2022)

Cloth or plastic bar tape
Brake levers without hoods


----------



## kingrollo (9 Mar 2022)

Wheel mounted computer magnets.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Wheel mounted computer magnets.



My computer won't work without one of them.


----------



## wiggydiggy (9 Mar 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Wheel mounted computer magnets.


I've given up on mine, wouldn't register even if the gap was <1mm  Switched to RidewithGPS now.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2022)

wiggydiggy said:


> I've given up on mine, wouldn't register even if the gap was <1mm  Switched to RidewithGPS now.



I've been using one for years.


----------



## CharleyFarley (9 Mar 2022)

wiggydiggy said:


> I've given up on mine, wouldn't register even if the gap was <1mm  Switched to RidewithGPS now.


Did you check the battery in the sender unit? 

I have two bikes that use them, and one night I put different bars on one of the bikes. When I went for a ride the computer wasn't working, so back home to check the batteries. They were good so I switched the computer from the other bike. Still didn't work. Put the computers back, and switched, the sender units. Still no good, yet they both previously worked on each bike, and they were identical computers. It pointed to the changing of the handlebars. So trying it for about the fifth time, I didn't turn the bike light on. That's what was stopping it from working because they were only about four inches apart. Moved them a couple more inches and everything worked. The other bike had a different light and it didn't interfere with the computer.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> 11 speed , shockingly bad…


But not old technology.


----------



## wiggydiggy (9 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been using one for years.



To be fair It's been ok for the last 3-4 years though has always needed a very close connection, but as someone says below I didn't think of checking the battery.



CharleyFarley said:


> Did you check the battery in the sender unit?
> 
> I have two bikes that use them, and one night I put different bars on one of the bikes. When I went for a ride the computer wasn't working, so back home to check the batteries. They were good so I switched the computer from the other bike. Still didn't work. Put the computers back, and switched, the sender units. Still no good, yet they both previously worked on each bike, and they were identical computers. It pointed to the changing of the handlebars. So trying it for about the fifth time, I didn't turn the bike light on. That's what was stopping it from working because they were only about four inches apart. Moved them a couple more inches and everything worked. The other bike had a different light and it didn't interfere with the computer.



Yeah I didn't think of that I might get a new battery but RWGPS has been ok so far. The light is interesting, I've had the same lights for a while so I didn't think it was that.

I might put the computer on the MTB if I can get it working again, I've broken a phone before taking it out on trails so would feel better about a cheap computer.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> But not old technology.



12 speed is where it’s at.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> 12 speed is where it’s at.



I'm on 10 speed for summer and fixed for winter.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (9 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> 12 speed is where it’s at.


If that is where it is at I am not likely to get there soon


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Mar 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> But not old technology.



11 speed is, like, sooooo 2019. That's, like, ancient. 

It's all wireless 12 speed now, grandad.


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm on 10 speed for summer and fixed for winter.


OH-NO the shame the embarrassment, I’m still on 9 speed . I’m so pleased the forum gives me the cloak of anonymity.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> OH-NO the shame the embarrassment, I’m still on 9 speed . I’m so pleased the forum gives me the cloak of anonymity.



It is alright someone missed my irony meter. My recumbent is firmly remaining 9 speed and friction shift, road bike is 10 speed and bar end indexed, and Brompton 3 speed.


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It is alright someone missed my irony meter. My recumbent is firmly remaining 9 speed and friction shift, road bike is 10 speed and bar end indexed, and Brompton 3 speed.


I didn’t miss the humour , I never had you down as a 12 speed guy .
EDIT I was at Mill end plants GC on Tuesday, I did look out for a ruthless tyrant on a recumbent


----------



## Bollo (9 Mar 2022)

Bananas


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Mar 2022)

Brookes Professional Saddle:

Fitted to Raleigh Team Professional c1972/3.

Aged 16 I rode from Gravesend to Herne Hill in streaming rain to watch cycle racing on the old wooden velodrome, no mudguards.

The saddle sunk in the centre and was very uncomfortable - despite using the tensioning device it never regained its shape properly.

Ended up replacing it with another saddle (can't remember what it was) and that never caused a problem.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> 11 speed is, like, sooooo 2019. That's, like, ancient.
> 
> It's all wireless 12 speed now, grandad.


My two wheel tractor is on seven speed.

You boys, don't know your born.


----------



## roley poley (9 Mar 2022)

those "do it all" plate spanners that were given away on a budget bike purchase


----------



## Mrs M (9 Mar 2022)

These things 😟
Gave off hardly any light, heavy, ugly and cost all my pocket money on batteries!


----------



## roley poley (9 Mar 2022)

safety levers...GT brake levers...."suicide levers"...???


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

roley poley said:


> those "do it all" plate spanners that were given away on a budget bike purchase
> View attachment 634564



Still have those sitting in the tools boxes and occasionally prove useful when I can’t find the right stand alone spanner or need something slim.


----------



## roley poley (9 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Still have those sitting in the tools boxes and occasionally prove useful when I can’t find the right stand alone spanner or need something slim.


yes you are right ..I find I can bastardise bend or file them into some use ..so I withdraw my claim


----------



## bagpuss (9 Mar 2022)

Mrs M said:


> These things 😟
> Gave off hardly any light, heavy, ugly and cost all my pocket money on batteries!


The batteries were awful . Soon went flat . They could have made them last longer even back in the 70's . Sell more cheaper ones = more profit .


----------



## bagpuss (9 Mar 2022)

Cotter pins . Enough said .

Ohh and choppers & RSW 16's


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2022)

roley poley said:


> those "do it all" plate spanners that were given away on a budget bike purchase
> View attachment 634564



I've still got a couple of those in my tool boxes somewhere.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2022)

Mrs M said:


> These things 😟
> Gave off hardly any light, heavy, ugly and cost all my pocket money on batteries!




Nearly as bad as the wonderlights, the ones that ran off the door bell battery.


----------



## FishFright (9 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> 11 speed is, like, sooooo 2019. That's, like, ancient.
> 
> It's all wireless 12 speed now, grandad.



Pfft get with the programme ! Campagnolo have a 13 speed gravel bike group set.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2022)

Shimano had a 14 speed rear cassette back in 1999.


----------



## Kajjal (10 Mar 2022)

Rim brakes


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2022)

Kajjal said:


> Rim brakes



I've never ridden anything else.


----------



## Blue Hills (10 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I've never ridden anything else.


I did venture into hydraulic rim brakes for a while but have now withdrawn from those.
Good old cables - mostly linked to Vs.


----------



## matticus (10 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I've never ridden anything else.


Have you tried these new "Bowden cables"? Not sure I trust them, but rods are getting scarcer, post-bre*it ...


----------



## Trickedem (10 Mar 2022)

roley poley said:


> Bottom bracket dynamos ..I had a sanyo one that would aquaplane on the tyre under the breath of moisture in the atmosphere, even chose to coat it with a band of Emery cloth which did sort of stop it on my nighttime commute ,but still cr*p as the wear on the tread was horrendous


I had one of those, but not for long. Worst possible place for a bit of electrical equipment. I think mine lasted about 6 months.


----------

